# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Что я могу сделать для недавно ушедшей души?

## lisalisa

Здравствуйте! Недавно покинул наш мир мой старый друг, мой первый тренер в спорте. Он не был преданным, но он был очень благородным, дружелюбным, добрым человеком. Мне посчастливилось общаться и дружить с ним в пору становления моей личности, и он оказал большое влияние на меня и на других своих учеников. Я давно живу в другом городе, давно не виделась с ним, а сейчас его смерть потрясла меня. У него осталась семья, которой я окажу посильную помощь. И хотела бы спросить, есть ли способы помочь недавно ушедшей душе, что могу сделать для нее я, недавно ставшая преданной Господу нашему Кришне?

----------


## Вирочана дас

Здравствуйте. Меня зовут Вирочана дас. Спасибо Вам за вопрос. Примите мои искренние соболезнования и слова поддержки. Я чувствую, что это трудно для Вас и что это действительно для Вас большая утрата.Это правда, что расставание с дорогими людьми самое тяжелое, из того что есть в мире, и у меня тоже есть подобный опыт в моей жизни. Этот мир временный, а значит мир утрат и расставаний.Таковы качества материи.Однако, чтобы не потеряться в водовороте многих событий этого мира, человеку дана йога, связь с Абсолютной Истиной, что является абсолютно естественным состоянием души. Душа является вечной частицей Кришны и она не принадлежит этому материальному миру.Поэтому во всех каких либо сложных событиях,в которых мы оказываемся, важно увидеть как это для нас связано с нашей духовой жизнью. Другими словами -- во всех ситуациях стараться увидеть выход в божественное и светлое пространство бытия, а не погружение в тяжелые энергии материального мира.Дорогой и близкий нам человек уходит,но жизнь его не заканчивается, она будет продолжаться, хотя и где то вдалеке от нас. Что мы можем предложить этому человеку от себя, как нам жить без него, как нам быть с болью разлуки с ним? Самое важное почувствовать в своем сердце благодарность за все то, что нам было дано Господом через этого человека и словами и мысленно выражать ее этому человеку. И далее давать сейчас ему свои самые лучшие пожелания и молиться за него Кришне. Это действие называется помины, т.е. ушедшему человеку, вспоминая о нем с благодарностью, отдают часть своей энергии души, поддержку, и самые лучшие пожелания. Это очень важно для ушедшего. это как бы он отправляется куда то с нашими самыми лучшими рекомендациями, а значит, это для него очень важно. Так же, наша молитва за него - это наверное, самое важное из того, что мы можем сделать. Молиться искренне, с сильным чувством, но без скорби, направляя на него свою энергию любви из самого сердца. Это очень сильно помогает, т.к. в пространстве Вселенной, это самое сильное средство коммуникации и общения. Человеку всегда необходима такая помощь, где бы он не находился. Есть даже такая история в древних Пуранах, когда один царь был непобедимым на поле битвы только потому, что за него молилась его жена и защитила его таким образом от поражения.Поэтому, Вы можете, в какой то степени. делая это, чувствовать, что ваши отношения с этим дорогим Вам человеком не закончились и для Вас сейчас очень хороший момент позаботиться об этой душе и таким образом продолжать эти отношения уже в духовном пространстве. И можно добавить еще -- не скорбите. наполнитесь вдохновением. что такие люди могут приходить в Вашу жизнь и поблагодарите за это Кришну. А затем с легкостью отпустите из сердца этого человека и доверьтесь Кришне -- Он обязательно позаботится об этой душе, учитывая все Ваши молитвы и пожелания.
Будьте счастливы!
С уважением Вирочана дас.

----------

